# Lighted switches



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have decided to mod my JMD501 combo.
Simple mod: changing the black switches to ones that light up when engaged.
The power switch RED was easy. DONE.
The stand by switch ORANGE does not work as I want it (not lighting up when taking flipped down). No, it is not damaged.

1. I have tried the same connectors as on the original switch: TOP LEFT and BOTTOM LEFT.
The switch works as it should, but no light.

2. I have tried two bottom connectors: BOTTOM LEFT and BOTTOM RIGHT.
The light comes on, but the amp sounds like shit. Breaking up the sound as if it was stuttering.

3. I have tried TOP LEFT and BOTTOM LEFT, and then added a wire to connect TOP LEFT to BOTTOM RIGHT.
Same as 1 above.

How do I make it work without damaging the amp accidently.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsf1yt9d2j2oy9j/_DSC1501.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/temn5l5au865d5t/_DSC1502.JPG?dl=0


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

> The stand by switch ORANGE does not work as I want it (not lighting up when taking flipped down). No, it is not damaged.


Even though you didn't get the ORANGE light...was the amp coming on and sounding OK with this switch?

Even though the switch isn't damaged, I'm wondering if it is not the correct specs for the application.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

greco said:


> Even though you didn't get the ORANGE light...was the amp coming on and sounding OK with this switch?
> 
> Even though the switch isn't damaged, I'm wondering if it is not the correct specs for the application.
> 
> ...


Connecting TOP LEFT and BOTTOM LEFT does not affect the sound. The amp sounds as if it was the original switch.

Careful my ass. Where is the fun if you don't get zapped once in a while?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

When connected as #3 above, did the light work like it should? You want it to light in "play" mode, correct?


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

No. The light didn't work at all.
The amp worked OK.
Yes, I want the light to come on when in play mode.

Someone on other forum has suggested a switch with 5 terminals.
If that's the solution, how do I hook it up?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Arek, yes you need 5 pin switch. That fifth pin needs to be connected to the ground (most likely trough added series resistor- depends on the light bulb in the switch)
In your amp standby switch is in the high voltage circuit .Take a look at schematic diagram :
http://marshallroadhouse.com/download/file.php?id=2800&sid=5f838448cce065824c359a7543895a41
Here is the link for the switch in ac30, only difference is standby switch is in ground circuit of center tap power transformer, so red wire was connected to high voltage B+.

Orange wires are for standby as yours red ones.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

epis said:


> Hi Arek, yes you need 5 pin switch. That fifth pin needs to be connected to the ground (most likely trough added series resistor- depends on the light bulb in the switch)
> In your amp standby switch is in the high voltage circuit .Take a look at schematic diagram :
> http://marshallroadhouse.com/download/file.php?id=2800&sid=5f838448cce065824c359a7543895a41
> Here is the link for the switch in ac30, only difference is standby switch is in ground circuit of center tap power transformer, so red wire was connected to high voltage B+.
> ...


Thanks. That's what I call useful response.

I will try to hunt down a switch like that, but in orange or green, or blue or some non-red color.
If you know where to get one, let me know pls.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Most lit switches are for mains power, and the lights are made for 120VAC. For the standby it will be running on DC, probably in the range of 400VDC. So you need a switch with a light made to handle that, otherwise the bulb will just pop.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Arek, I apologize for my partial and not right answer. So, you may use your present switch.

Take a look at the image : http://turretboards.com/images/product/switches/switch_marshall_rocker_lighted_diagram.gif
You have to connect your standby wires to 11 and 12. Standby wire from power supply goes to 11 .Neon bulb and internal resistor are connected to 12 and 25. You need to add ground wire with serial resistor 3.3 Mohm to 25, and capacitor 0.1-0.47microF/600V across the neon bulb (12 and 25) Cap is there to make neon bulb working with DC.
http://www.nutsvolts.com/uploads/magazine_downloads/NeonLamp-Information.pdf
Best regards, Damir
P.S. you can use other side of switch as well.


----------

